# High Cost= High Quality Dog Food?



## lovemydog (Feb 10, 2008)

Hello,
I'm new to this site & had a question re: Pet Food Quality in terms of pricing. 
My Fiance & I have purchased a food brand called Fortum by the Canadian store Petcetra. 
This food is $50 for a 30 lb. bag which we will spend if it guarantees high quality. However the ingredient listing is very similar to the $20/20lb bag of food by Kirkland brand from Costco (Canadian & US store). 
Does anyone know if this price difference reflects lower quality ingredients from Costco vs. Fortum or if it may be a comparable yet cheaper brand due to mass production?


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

I would think that if the ingredient list matches the $20 bag, then so does the quality regardless of price. That said, I'm not familiar with either of these brands of dog food, so I can't say for sure. There are a number of threads in the food section that discuss the various positives and negatives about a wide variety of foods. Perhaps a quick search through there could give you some good ideas of what to look for. Sorry I can't be of more help.... but welcome to GRF!! When you have some time, please share some pictures of your dog with us!! We're suckers for pictures!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

these are a couple of sites that give some good information about the many different dog foods in easy to understand terms. And can help you understand why some are better than others and gives you an idea of what to look for.

I haven't heard of the food you bought, but I have heard of the Kirkland food and I believe that I have heard quite a few people say they are happy with it.


http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog-food-index-a.html

http://www.dogfoodproject.com/


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Price does not guarantee quality. I think now especially that there are more "designer" dog foods available you have to be on the lookout for lower quality foods packaged to "look" high quality.

Maybe call the manufacturers of both brands and ask them about their ingredients and where the food is made. One of the things that I like to see is that the ingredients are "human grade". That makes me feel pretty good.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

If you're paying that much for dog food, have you considered Orijen? I believe it's made in Canada, and it IS a high quality, grain free dog food. Definitely not equivalent to Kirkland.

I can't find the list of ingredients for Fortrum or Kirkland. So it's hard to say what's different....good or bad.

Kirkland is made by Diamond Pet Foods. They have improved their line a good deal since the aflatoxin mess they got into a few years ago. They now have a grain-free food called Taste of the Wild. No possibility of aflatoxins there.

Kirkland got caught up in the aflatoxin mess too....since it *is* essentially the basic Diamond food.


----------



## lovemydog (Feb 10, 2008)

*Canidae sounds good*

Thanks for your help everyone. We looked further into it & found Canidae to be a highly rated food both on this site as well as foodanalysis.com. It's also a better quality then the Fortum which helps to make our decision.

Tx again!


----------



## mspantherina (Mar 14, 2010)

Stick to organic dog food. There are plenty of brands available. Please see list below for suggestions.

1.) Karma
2.) Castor & Pollux Organix 
3.) Natural Balance Organic 
4.) Humane Choice Organic 
5.) Newman's Own Organics
6.) Blue Organics
7.) Nature Organics
8.) Verve Dehydrated Raw Dog Food
9.) PetGuard Organics
10.) Taste of the Wild Wetlands

Organic = Healthy

Link suggestions:
http://naturalbias.com/7-major-reasons-to-go-organic/
http://www.mofga.org/tabid/166/Default.aspx

Organic crops must be produced without pesticides (including herbicides), synthetic fertilizers, sewer sludge, bioengineering, or radiation. Organically raised animals must be given organic food and be free of growth hormones and antibiotics. Organic farm animals must have access to the outdoors, including pastureland for grazing.

If a food has a "USDA organic" label on it, it contains at least 95% organic ingredients. A government-approved expert must inspect the farm where it is produced to make sure the farmer follows all USDA requirements.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

mspantherina said:


> Stick to organic dog food. There are plenty of brands available. Please see list below for suggestions.
> 
> 1.) Karma
> 2.) Castor & Pollux Organix
> ...


Seriously, did you just come to this site to give your dog away and copy/paste the same post into every dog food thread?


----------



## Mileysmom (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanks for bring attention to that last post. I am always looking at dog food info & would not have noticed this...


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

mspantherina said:


> A government-approved expert must inspect the farm where it is produced to make sure the farmer follows all USDA requirements.


....the phrase "government-approved expert" makes me ....smile!! :doh:


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

Mssjnnfer said:


> Seriously, did you just come to this site to give your dog away and copy/paste the same post into every dog food thread?


She is just trying to educate us dumb Americans.


----------

